# Dutton: FR 125 & 126



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

We have a reservation with the kiddo up at Jones Corral this summer. Anybody have experience with Forest Roads 125 and 126? Our friends have a pop up with high clearance which they can use to camp next to the cabin. Are those roads acceptable enough for a big SUV dragging a pop up trailer?

Thx in advance. I'll chat with the forest service but wanted to hear any first hand experience.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Unless things have changed in the past 8-9 years, you should be fine.


----------

